# Our Barn



## Amp (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought I would add our progress here in case it helps anyone else.  I know I have spent a lot of time looking at barn pics and that really helped me.  I've only had my 4 wethers for a couple of weeks so I'm sure I'll figure out what works and doesn't work as I go along.  My husband assures me it will be finished this weekend so we can get the babies out of our back yard.  These are all pictures from last weekend so I'll update later today on what they accomplished.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, Amp, that's for sure a step in the right direction.  You have the big dogs out there swinging the hammers. LOL.

I just love to look out and see guys with hammers, nail aprons, and busy, busy, busy.

You'll have a great barn soon.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## Amp (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, we finally finished last weekend except for cosmetic stuff like trim and paint.  We have had a lot of rain and very hot days so it took a little longer.  We've already had a few issues that we are having to work out the kinks but I love it.













Over to the right is a storage room and a place we can block off for a stall if we need it.  We have already put up a wall there where they are standing to keep them from pooping in their feeders.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations!  Serves the purpose!  Thanks for posting.  It's great to see the work in progress for others to get ideas.  

Wishing you all the success!  Please keep posting as time goes on.  Interested in hearing how you work out the "kinks".


----------



## craftymama86 (Oct 24, 2011)

My hubby is wanting to build something multi-purpose but this looks nice. Good job!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow, Nice job.  

Just a thought for the multi-use shed concept.   I used Cattle panels as partitions in my barn because I could move them around.  I Cut them up and hooked them together with snap hooks to make temporary barriers.  

You could put eye bolts at strategic places in the studs so you can hook the cattle panels to the studs.  You can make gates with them quite easily using 2x4's or 2x2's and put a piece of cattle panel in the middle using wire staples.  OR for that matter, just make a temporary swing gate with a small piece of the cattle panel and a couple quicklinks as hinges.

AND you can also hang them overhead with chain and quicklinks to store light stuff from the rafters.  I used them to make a hay feeder in the corner for the goats as well.  Again, use eyebolts to hang them from the studs.


----------



## craftymama86 (Oct 24, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Wow, Nice job.
> 
> Just a thought for the multi-use shed concept.   I used Cattle panels as partitions in my barn because I could move them around.  I Cut them up and hooked them together with snap hooks to make temporary barriers.
> 
> ...


Very nice ideas.


----------



## Amp (Dec 1, 2012)

I just thought I would post an update now that we have had this set up for over a year.  My husband is out rearranging things today so hopefully this helps someone new.  We had the storage inside of the pen and barn.  I did not think this would be that big of a deal but I was WRONG.  The goats attack me every time I try to get anything out of that storage space.  We keep hay, chicken feed, goat feed, etc in there.  I feel as though I've been in a wrestling match every morning after doing chores out there.  He has cut out a spot in the front of the barn for a door.  We also have had a small problem with water washing into the front of the barn.  It's not that bad and we kind of fixed the problem with blocks but since we were changing things up we decided to move the entrance.  We are covering up that entrance on the left side and cutting out an entrance over on the right side of the barn.  We plan on cutting down that small tree (it's half dead) and building a covered area off of that side.  We are going to take down a small section of fencing and run it up to the barn on both sides so the entrance will not be in the barn.  I hope that makes sense.  I'll add more pictures as get's finished.  This will probably become the buck area one day if we get bucks and we'll build or buy a barn for the does.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------

